# Compsodes schwarzi (Schwarz's Hooded Cockroach)



## Introvertebrate (Jul 26, 2021)

I poke around on the dart frog forum every now and then, to see what those guys are up to.  There are a lot of parallels between their hobby and ours.  Apparently there's an American micro roach species that they consider to be a potential substitute for fruit flies.  This is the first I've heard of it.  Here is a link:

https://www.dendroboard.com/threads/the-micro-roach-compsodes-schwarzi-schwarzs-hooded-cockroach.361686/


----------

